

Top new social media tools of 2011 - danielodio
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/12/16/the-top-5-social-media-tools-of-2011/

======
vanni
Hey Daniel, it's great to see AppMakr featured on TNW. Congratulations!

